# New Planted 29 gallon.



## banjocat (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a fully cycled, planted tank and was wondering if the build I'm thinking of would be feasible. 

5 or 6 common hatchetfish

6 danio (zebra or leopard)

4-5 kuhli loaches (inherited 3 of them, want one or two more)

4-5 pygmy corys
or 
4-5 otos

I want to have activity on all levels of the tank, and werant each species to have enough in numbers to feel secure. 
All parameters are finally where they should be. I have an AquaTech 30-60 and a 20-40 filter running. The tank was actually given to me used with those two filters, 3 kuhlis and and neon gravel. It now has a sand substrate with, as I said, several plants. Not too sure on plant species, though.
I have a tight-fitting lid and some floating plants for the hatchetfish. I broke up some slate tiles and made a large cave for whatever bottom-dwellers should make their way into my tank. 

If there's any more room in my tank, which there probably won't be, I'd like to add another species of loach. Maybe a single horseface loach or a few skunks. I really like clown loaches, but they get way too big. 

So, if anyone could enlighten me, please feel free to. 
Thanks.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

By the old inch per gallon rule you would be approaching maximum fish allowed in your fish list. I have had Marble Hatchet fish before and they need good water quality. Another fish I have seen locally is a gold version of the White Mountain Cloud. Cardinal Tetras are another fish to consider. Remeberr that Kuhli Loaches like to hide a lot, except at night.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The loaches can get to 4" each. I would just stick to the ones you have. You may be able to push your stocking level a little if you're heavily planted, but I wouldn't too hard unless your maintenance is where it would need to be for that many fish in that sized tank.


----------



## banjocat (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, I'll see if there's another top swimmer that caught my eye, one that's not as sensitive.
As for the kuhlis, the slate i have stacked up is probably enough of a hiding place for them. I'll go ahead and stick with the three I have. They're already 2 1/2 to 3 inches long. Everywhere I read said that they need groups to feel secure. Is three enough to achieve that? Or should I look at trading them in?

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get more, but you may have to reduce your numbers of other fish you may want.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

For the most part the fish you have chosen are all black/grey/brown colors, perhaps you like that but otherwise you might want to include some brighter colored fish in the place of one of those types.


----------

